# Pink & Chrome Spook Jr's



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

From what I understand, they are a limited run made just for FTU. I got 10 of them from the FTU on I10. Quality looks great, and they are clear coated (so the pink won't chip off). Enjoy!


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

Im going to have to get me some of those!


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

I just called and they have quite a few left. Thanks Doc....would much rather have those than the lil dummy!!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd love to get a one knocker in this color....


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

this thread needs to be deleted  there is no such thing.


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I'd love to get a one knocker in this color....


Knockers are best in pairs.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

medgecko said:


> knockers are best in pairs.


green!!!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I'd love to get a one knocker in this color....


X2... good call on that!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Ask Heddon where they came up with the color scheme ...... )


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

My absolute favorite top water color. May have to see if I can order a box full on the internet.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Favorite top water color, it's Awesome!


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

I throw the same bait. they can't resist it


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine looks just like that except it has a bunch of teeth marks in it and missing paint.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

If you get EJ to post the Article that Shane M did several years ago it is easy enough to paint your own lures to do better than the new ones except for gold and Chrome but you can color them with all sorts of extra markings and stripes.

There are some articles here on this too. He used the Createx paints, air gun (cheapest I found was 15$ at Harbor Freight) and some 2 ton epoxy glue plus a modified rod turner to turn the baits once coated. Easiest turner was one of the old bbq motors with a piece of foam on it to hold baits while they turn. I would post old article but I do not have it any longer.

Lot simpler than you think and you can add any colors you want to a bait, gills, throats, top or bottom stripes. The 2 ton covers the baits or just a new chrome one to keep it from chipping and losing its finish like a lot of the chrome baits do after being hit one or two times. Also works well for renewing the finish on an older bait too.
http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/
Here is to top bait making board in the world. These people are into making great baits more than fishing.

The above bait is solid chrome with two shots of pink on the top and bottom, dried, then clear coated.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

FTU on Katy Freeway is out of them. Supposed to be getting some more on Weds, July 11th.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

DGAustin said:


> FTU on Katy Freeway is out of them. Supposed to be getting some more on Weds, July 11th.


I just left there. I'm glad to hear they'll have more soon. They did have that color in the bigger Chuggin spook.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Are they new?
How long will they be here?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

TTF makes the Dummy and Lil Dummy in that color and they seem to hold up well against trout in case someone wants this color but FTU is out of em.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Academy


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

I used the little dummy in the same color today and it worked well for me


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if they have any as of now at the FTU on I-10?


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

blackmagic said:


> Does anyone know if they have any as of now at the FTU on I-10?


was there today and didnt see any


----------



## Phat-Tuesday (Feb 18, 2012)

Just called an the guy said they are out of them but they are on order and he dosent know when they will be in.Does anyone who works at FTU that's on here know when?


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

I haven't been able to find any, but I bet they're worthless...... if you don't want them I'll gladly dispose of them for you...... 8)


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

They seem to be holding up well. The one pictured has caught about 20 slot reds (and a handful of shorties), and the paint is holding up about as good as can be expected when dealing with redfish. As usual, plan on changing out the hooks. I bent the standard hooks up after just a few fish.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

what hooks are those doc


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

They look like VMC 4x


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

craftkr said:


> I haven't been able to find any, but I bet they're worthless...... if you don't want them I'll gladly dispose of them for you...... 8)


The fuqua Ftu has plenty


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

dbarham said:


> The fuqua Ftu has plenty


I'd call to make sure. I was there a few days ago and didn't see any.

VMC 4x on the hooks.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

that's what they looked like, Academy (all over SA) is out of the VMC 4x's, looks like i'll have to order some online.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*I Looked In To It....*

I got ahold of Stephen Biggerstaff of Pradco Outdoor Products in Little Rock AR. who now make Heddon Topwater Baits. I sent him the pic of the pink and chrome and he said, "I am very sorry but Heddon no longer makes this color. Sorry I wasn't much help." Email him like I did and bug him about getting this one made again:[email protected]
or 479-782-8971. I'd like about five of those in my box too. CF?


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> They seem to be holding up well. The one pictured has caught about 20 slot reds (and a handful of shorties), and the paint is holding up about as good as can be expected when dealing with redfish. As usual, plan on changing out the hooks. I bent the standard hooks up after just a few fish.


A few more trips and you'll get em broke in.....


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Can someone explain FTU?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

craftkr said:


> Can someone explain FTU?


Fishing Tackle Unlimited

-mac-


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Fishing Tackle Unlimited
> 
> -mac-


Are these around Houston only? I've never seen one down around Corpus Christi.


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

ComeFrom? said:


> I got ahold of Stephen Biggerstaff of Pradco Outdoor Products in Little Rock AR. who now make Heddon Topwater Baits. I sent him the pic of the pink and chrome and he said, "I am very sorry but Heddon no longer makes this color. Sorry I wasn't much help." Email him like I did and bug him about getting this one made again:[email protected]
> or 479-782-8971. I'd like about five of those in my box too. CF?


This color is being made exclusively for FTU, there's 900 more ordered, and they should be here soon. Keep checking, cuz it could be any day now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

craftkr said:


> Are these around Houston only? I've never seen one down around Corpus Christi.


Right on

-mac-


----------



## downstream (Jul 24, 2012)

I have 5 on order and when they come in i'll get a call to pick up!


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

FTU on 45 is sold out. Was in there today and they sold out really fast one guy said. They have 900 more on order but he didn't know when they'd be in


----------



## troutklr (Mar 2, 2012)

Is this an in store only item? I don't make it to Houston very much if at all but would like to get a couple.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

troutklr said:


> Is this an in store only item? I don't make it to Houston very much if at all but would like to get a couple.


X2

If not does anybody want to ship me a few?


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

RickLued said:


> A few more trips and you'll get em broke in.....


I have used PRADCO products exclusively ever since I began trout fishing. They are great trout lures, but, the clear coat finish is carp. The Bombers, Spooks and even the Rogues do not hold up well at all to hook rash. But, you gotta give up somethin' to get somethin'.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

saltshaker1 said:


> I have used PRADCO products exclusively ever since I began trout fishing. They are great trout lures, but, the clear coat finish is carp. The Bombers, Spooks and even the Rogues do not hold up well at all to hook rash. But, you gotta give up somethin' to get somethin'.


Oh yeah... that plug only saw about 2 weeks of work and did its job well. Pulled tons of trout on it with a handful in the upper 6's. Belly and sides are bald and the back is holding up ok. Hooks do need to be changed if targeting reds or if you plan on using it for more than a short period of time.... had to bend them back into shape often and keep a file in my pocket to keep them sticky.Thinking of putting a good clear coat on the ones I haven't opened yet as the ones I have are getting beat up.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

RickLued said:


> Oh yeah... that plug only saw about 2 weeks of work and did its job well. Pulled tons of trout on it with a handful in the upper 6's. Belly and sides are bald and the back is holding up ok. Hooks do need to be changed if targeting reds or if you plan on using it for more than a short period of time.... had to bend them back into shape often and keep a file in my pocket to keep them sticky.Thinking of putting a good clear coat on the ones I haven't opened yet as the ones I have are getting beat up.


I have searched for years for a chrome paint that will hold up on lures. I've yet to find one. The chrome seems to hold up less than the others. Once the hooks cut through that clear coat....water gets underneath and things go downhill pretty fast. I use aluminum foil for my chrome color. It's glued to the lure and coated with Envirotex and then dipped in moisture cure urethane. It seems to hold up pretty well.

Sounds like you got your money's worth outta that Spook.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Skitterwalks have been available in pink & silver for awhile now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

They sound different


-mac-


----------



## downstream (Jul 24, 2012)

i would get ya'll some if ya'll wanted me to or i could try.



JFolm said:


> X2
> 
> If not does anybody want to ship me a few?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I can PayPal you if you'd be willing to. Thanks!


----------



## downstream (Jul 24, 2012)

i'll check on them monday and ill let you know


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Was in the I-10 store today and they were still out.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

downstream said:


> i'll check on them monday and ill let you know


Thanks buddy


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

These baits are probably a special order. 5 or 6 years ago when the Walmart special aka black superspook went out of production we looked into getting some made before FTU did. iirc at the time the special order was a minimum order of 500 baits to get a special color run done.

That is when we learned to paint the baits. See previous note. TSF mag has Shane's great article on painting baits and for you that do not paint you can still learn how to use the 2 ton epoxy to do a tough clear coat that will with stand a lot of fish wear and tear. I have coated a lot of the chrome baits and they look better than new plus you do not have the bait look like Smack's after a couple of fish.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

OMG OMG POC rods has them I bought one today, I should have bought them all and auctioned them off to y'all.

no bait on my boat please.


----------



## scumLORD (Aug 25, 2011)

good, now I don't have to air brush the pink on my lures.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

They weren't in FTU yesterday, talked to a guy and said they had 900+ on order and when they were in stock they were going out 10-15 per person.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Can't find them down here, guess it'll be a **** road trip..... 8(


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's my version of pink 'n' chrome. Aluminum foil instead of paint.


----------



## rootpuma (Jul 30, 2012)

Is the foil a paint or foil like what you would cook with? Please explain you technique in a little more detail...pleeeaaase


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

rootpuma said:


> Is the foil a paint or foil like what you would cook with? Please explain you technique in a little more detail...pleeeaaase


My wife owns a snack/soft drink vending business. There is a certain bag of chips that are bagged in a super-thin foil. That's what I use. I glue the foil on the lure with Loc-Tite adhesive glue. I then coat with Envirotex 2-part epoxy. After painting the detailing (back, belly, head), I spray 2 coats of Matrix Systems auto clear. If I'm using glitter, I brush another thin coat of epoxy prior to spraying the clear. That's it!!

Note: The epoxy is used to hide the edges of the foil. Without it, you'd be able to see the edges.


----------



## rootpuma (Jul 30, 2012)

saltshaker1 said:


> My wife owns a snack/soft drink vending business. There is a certain bag of chips that are bagged in a super-thin foil. That's what I use. I glue the foil on the lure with Loc-Tite adhesive glue. I then coat with Envirotex 2-part epoxy. After painting the detailing (back, belly, head), I spray 2 coats of Matrix Systems auto clear. If I'm using glitter, I brush another thin coat of epoxy prior to spraying the clear. That's it!!
> 
> Note: The epoxy is used to hide the edges of the foil. Without it, you'd be able to see the edges.


OUT FREAKING STANDING!

Nice job by the way!


----------



## Suitsandboots (Aug 2, 2012)

Still none at the 45 FTU. Said they should get them any day now.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

If anyone wants to pick me up three of them to ship to me I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*I Got These in the Mail Today*

Twins.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Still none at FTU on I-10. Clerk said another two weeks.


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Lure*

I like the TTF gun dog flush in pink and silver better ive thrown both. The TTF flush is my go to in a school of feeding smacks.


----------



## Eazy E (Feb 19, 2006)

you can make your own using RIT dye. me & a buddy made some spook jrs & she dogs a few years ago. we even made them with orange bellies. you just need to make sure you dont leave them in the hot water for too long ... they will warp


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Anyone know a real time when they will be in some say weeks, some say months, some say a few days.......


----------



## downstream (Jul 24, 2012)

still waiting on ftu to call me when my order is in


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Anyone get the call yet?


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Painted these this weekend.


----------



## Suitsandboots (Aug 2, 2012)

blackmagic said:


> Anyone get the call yet?


Stopped by the I-45 FTU today and still nothing


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

There is a redfish somewhere in Matagorda with one hanging out the side of his face (I lost one last weekend to a big fish cutting me off on oyster)..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

saltshaker1 said:


> Painted these this weekend.


No backorder on those

-mac-


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Dadgum shark took mine last week wading the surf arghhhhhh


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Saw an end-cap full of them at the I-10 location for those that havent gotten any yet. .


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I was going to get some more of them at the I-10 location, and now I dont see the end-cap full. Hopefully another shipment comes in soon.:goldfish:


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

You can now buy these at academy. I just picked some up at the store in Katy last week.


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes academy does carry them.

Glad they are a production color


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

You guys act like they're the worlds greatest topwater.........or chocolate Snackwell cookies!


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*X2 on that*



kenny said:


> You guys act like they're the worlds greatest topwater.........or chocolate Snackwell cookies!


no kidding.........

speckcasterhwell:


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

kenny said:


> You guys act like they're the worlds greatest topwater.........or chocolate Snackwell cookies!


 They are, I mean I know right. :rotfl:


----------

